# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Lokans pcb

## sasasa

Nezinu kā to īsti sauc, bet vajadzīgs maksimāli plāns lokans māteriāls, no kura izkodināt sīku platīti uz kuras būs pāris smd detaļas un kontakti vadu pielodēšanai. Rīgā kaut ur tādi ir redzēti? Un pēc kāda nosaukuma meklēt.

Kaut kas līdzīgs attēlā.

----------


## Isegrim

Es pat nezinu, vai Latvijā divu un vairāk slāņu pcb taisa. Kādreiz VEFā bija tie plānie, pat uz vienas stiklauduma kārtas. Varbūt kādam krājumos?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

ebajā vari meklēt pēc kapton pcb, ja piegādes laiks apmierina.

----------


## JDat

Kolēģis teica ka salvatā vai lemonā (neatceros) ir. Pie tam var pats savus uztaisīt (fotorezists+kodināšana).

----------


## sasasa

> ebajā vari meklēt pēc kapton pcb, ja piegādes laiks apmierina.


 Es laikam nemāku meklēt. Ebay pēc tiem vārdiem rāda tikai plikas plēves bez vara pārklājuma. Varbūt vari kādu linku ielikt šeit?

----------


## juris90

Šis nebūs?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pyralux-Kapt...-/172235438360

----------


## sasasa

Jā, ir īstais, bet tā cena  man ne pavisam nepatīk  ::

----------


## korkis

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pyralux-Kapt...cAAOSwv0tVBw1q

----------

